# What did you get for Christmas?



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

So that's the question, what did you get for Christmas?

Here's what I got:


iPhone 4S
Black Jupiter Pocket Trumpet
iHome for iPhone (Stereo System)
Boogie Board from Brookestone
Amazon Kindle Fire (Got 2 books on it too)
Angry Bird Plushie
Clothes from Hollister and Abrocombie (Of course)
More clothes
RC Bird & RC Helicopter
Bracelets (2)
Hogs Pillow Pet
Alarm Clock that shines on ceiling
And a lot of neat stocking stuffers


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

x-box and tonns of ralph lauren and abercrombie tops


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

nook tablet + clothes.


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

A future wife (got engaged) and a few T-shirts from my sister that said " Lets get drunk and make bad decisions " and that has a picture of a guy holding a beer running with scissors. The other says " You look like I could use a drink " haha


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

What I got:

- New guitar
- Kindle Fire
- Flip video camera
- xBox + RockSmith
- Super Mario 3D Land
- A guitar lamp
- Money/Gift Cards
- An electric razor lol


----------



## phlyergirl (Nov 6, 2011)

Pajamas
Slippers
Big piece of driftwood
air pump
tubing
new light for my planted tank
background
and carte blanche to get a new tank, so I went to Petco's dollar a gallon sale today and got a 40 gallon breeder, filter and light hood.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

-new 16 megapixel canon camera 
-canon printer
-paper shredder
-carhart hat
-wireless router

and I took home two sumo loaches...merry Christmas to me


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Woohoo, go kindle!!!  had to say that... Petco gift card of course! And other cool things, like a new watch and stuff.


----------



## karleee (Dec 18, 2011)

.My OWN recharchable fugi camera...I used to have to use mums and dads!
.$320 AU
.A neon-light ball (really cool glass ball with static inside)
.A new dog collar for my dog
.A nail polish set (oveously mum dosn't know I hate make-up :/)

and I'm going to spent $120 on fish suplies


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

- Polk 10 in. 120watt subwoofer
- nice casual shoes
- clothes
- money and gift cards
- Modern Warfare 3 for Xbox 360

i guess you could also say that I got all my discus fry too considering they were all alive still when I get back and are doing very well


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

ipod toch 4
x box 360
2 killfish hhatchery kits
Simpson comics
Golf calender
Relative money


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got: 

Lots of candy
Nail polish
Books
Purple bathrobe
Jurassic Park Blu-Ray set
Within Temptation's "The Silent Force" CD
Couple T-shirts
Rice cooker
Cake decorating bags/tips/etc
iTunes, Neopets, and Rue 21 gift cards
Wii Fit Plus
and some other stuff I can't recall at the moment...


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome gifts everyone!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

A trip to Key West, FL.

For my birthday (Dec 23) I got a Lenovo IdeaPad laptop.

Some of the money I got for Christmas and birthday I used to get a Sprint iPhone 4.


----------



## lmb (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome bml


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

I got a revolver rifle, a 44-40, ammo for it, a gun cleaning kit, and a really cool hoodie. Photo of gun below:


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Albino_101 said:


> I got a revolver rifle, a 44-40, ammo for it, a gun cleaning kit, and a really cool hoodie. [/IMG]


Nice rifle. Is it the first gun you've owned? 

I love being a gun owner ^_^ I'm getting my concealed carry permit this month if I can swing it.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

Couple of nice dress shirts/ ties
some awesome t-shirts
candy
a zombie plush
a faucet that changes color based on the temp of the water
some cool little figures from batman/ nightmare before christmas to put on my desk at work

and the coolest thing of all:
A custom Playmat featuring Tezzeret the greatest Planeswalker in Magic the Gathering.


----------



## iheartfish:) (Jan 19, 2011)

Wow, I didn't know they had faucets like that  Awesome...


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

Albino_101 said:


> I got a revolver rifle, a 44-40, ammo for it, a gun cleaning kit, and a really cool hoodie. Photo of gun below:


how much did that cost as i thought they were really rare


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

They are usually just attachments to the faucet so you can attach them to any sink.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

bmlbytes said:


> They are usually just attachments to the faucet so you can attach them to any sink.


Wow that's cool.

I got a new jacket, gift cards and money.


----------



## Albino_101 (Aug 14, 2008)

sam555, this is a replica of the ones used in the late 1800's, they made these primarily for italian western films, and got popular enough to remain in production, at the gun show the guy wanted $520 for it, I came up and said will $480 get it out of the door today? He said yes.


----------



## Nameless (Jan 8, 2012)

My dad's old Adobe Creative Suite 2 Premium
My sister's old Ipod (because she got an Iphone for Christmas)
My dogs get to stay inside for winter
A little carry around speaker
Headphones that my sister is still shopping for (she wanted to get me some 150 dollar ones and I was like NO! )
Dog treats
Random chocolates for melting (though that was really a present from my step-mom to herself XD)
A neat tin with popcorn
Some candles
A cool belt from my grandma
And I got myself three poinsettas

Oh, and a new 'hobby' as I frantically try to make my sister's christmas gift to herself (a betta) survive DX​


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2012)

Scented candles
Scented oils
some towels
t-shirt
sweat pants
socks
gloves
scented oil set

I had a good Christmas!


----------

